# Märchenstunde



## Manuela1978 (19 Juni 2012)

Wenn ich de Müll hier lese wird mir schlecht, Da meldet man irgendwo an, ist zu bräsig sich die Agb durch zulesen sucht dann Fehler beim Betreiber der Webseite statt der eigenen Dummheit nach zukommen. Da wird Musik elegal gedownloadet, dann kommt das böse Erwachen und andere sind schuld. Setzt doch einfach Euer Gehirn ein bevor irgend etwas macht. Der Kopfist doch nicht nur dafür da um sich die Haare zu kämmen.Einfach mal begreifen das im Internet nicht alles Umsonst ist.
Es sind wahrscheinlich immer die gleichen Bratärsche die den ganzen Tag am Compuer sitzen nur Müll produzieren.
Ich werde mich hier im Forum abmelden,scheint alles geistig unterbelichtet zu sein


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (19 Juni 2012)

Warum kommt Manuela-Chirstina eigentlich nicht männlich rüber, wie der Köpenicker User selbst?


----------



## Goblin (19 Juni 2012)

> ist zu bräsig sich die Agb durch zulesen


 
Man muss nicht die AGB lesen um Preise zu erfahren. Rafft ihr das alle nicht ?? Wenn ich mir im Blödmarkt einen Monitor kaufe muss ich auch nicht in den AGB wühlen um den Preis zu erfahren



> Ich werde mich hier im Forum abmelden


 
Gerne,Dich wird niemand vermissen



> Setzt doch einfach Euer Gehirn ein bevor irgend etwas macht


 
Na ja,ganz so falsch ist diese Aussage nicht


----------



## Megger1986 (19 Juni 2012)

Manuela1978 schrieb:


> Da meldet man irgendwo an, ist zu bräsig sich die Agb durch zulesen sucht dann Fehler beim Betreiber der Webseite


 
Um es mal vollkommen übertrieben auszudrücken: Hätte der Betreiber in die AGB´S geschrieben das man 1.000 € für die Anmeldung bezahlen soll, man selbst aber eigentlich erwartet Geld zu verdienen statt zu bezahlen und sich nur deshalb registriert, auf der Website auch nicht / nicht hinreichend auf Eigenkosten hingewiesen wurde... hättest du dann die 1.000 € bezahlt ???




> Einfach mal begreifen das im Internet nicht alles Umsonst ist


 
Es ist aber ein Unterschied ob man z.B. bei ebay, Amazon usw. etwas kauft wo man genau weiß was man für sein Geld bekommt
oder ob man sich nur irgendwo registriert weil man sich Hoffnungen aufs große Geld macht aber dann plötzlich selbst blechen muss.




> Es sind wahrscheinlich immer die gleichen Bratärsche die den ganzen Tag am Compuer sitzen nur Müll produzieren.


 
Ich sitze tatsächlich den ganzen Tag am Computer aber ich verdiene damit mein Geld auf seriöse Art und Weise und es hat sich bisher noch keiner über meine Arbeit beschwert.




> Ich werde mich hier im Forum abmelden,scheint alles geistig unterbelichtet zu sein


 
Wieso hast du dich denn überhaupt angemeldet und das zufällig am gleichen Tag als die ganzen Diskussionen hier über Qiones anfingen?


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2012)

Megger1986 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du dich denn überhaupt angemeldet und das zufällig am gleichen Tag als die ganzen Diskussionen hier über Qiones anfingen?


Deshalb:


bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.presseportal.de/story_rss.htx?nr=669346


----------



## Manuela1978 (19 Juni 2012)

Weil ich selbst bei Qiones angemeldet habe und als Alleinerzeihende von zu Hause arbeiten muss. Und ich war auch erst skeptischwas die 39 € anging aber ich habe jetzt einen tollen Nebenjob bekommen und das ist doch wichtig.
Und einer der sein Geld am Compuer verdient, den dürfen solche "Fehler" erst recht passieren


----------



## Megger1986 (19 Juni 2012)

> Und einer der sein Geld am Compuer verdient, den dürfen solche "Fehler" erst recht passieren


 
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten mit Computerarbeit sein Geld zu verdienen, im Büro geht ohne Computer gar nix. Und ob man in seinem Job gut ist oder nicht schützt einen trotzdem nicht vor Kostenfallen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2012)

Manuela1978 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt einen tollen Nebenjob


Der da wäre?


----------



## Manuela1978 (19 Juni 2012)

Nivea Haus Berlin, mache Umfragen übers head-set an bestehenden Adressen die ich täglich bekomme per online und bekomme für jede erreichte Person mein Geld


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2012)

Und wie bist du da dran gekommen?


----------



## Goblin (19 Juni 2012)

> Und ob man in seinem Job gut ist oder nicht schützt einen trotzdem nicht vor Kostenfallen


 
Völlig richtig. Wer mit Autofahren sein Geld verdient ist ja auch nicht automatisch vor Verkehrsunfällen geschützt



> Nivea Haus Berlin, mache Umfragen übers head-set an bestehenden Adressen die ich täglich bekomme per online und bekomme für jede erreichte Person mein Geld


 
Ob es so toll ist,mit "Umfragen" ahnungslosen Personen am Telefon auf die Nerven zu gehen ?


----------



## Manuela1978 (19 Juni 2012)

Aus der Bewerber Datenbank und hab mich telefonisch und p Mail in Verbindung gesetzt. Bekomme für jeden komplett ausgefüllten Fragebogen Brutto 2,38 €
und komme am Tag auf 12-15 die ich erreiche.


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2012)

Seit wann?


----------



## Hippo (19 Juni 2012)

Manuela1978 schrieb:


> ...Ich werde mich hier im Forum abmelden...


Guter Plan ...


----------



## iriegirl (19 Juni 2012)

Beim Ausdenken der Namen scheinen unsere Freunde nicht sehr kreativ zu sein... oder es heißen ziemlich viele Leute Manuela...



> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/testpersonen-gesucht----erfahrungen-serioes-wwwqiones-marktforschungde#answer37831548
> 
> *Manuela* schreibt Wir sind eine junge Familie und haben uns letztes Jahr ein Haus gekauft. Und hätte ich nicht bei Q Marktforschung angemeldet würde se düster bei uns aussehen. Ich kann trotz meiener beiden Kinder von Zuhause aus als Produkttester zusätzlich ca. 320 € im Monat dazu verdienen. Aufs Arbeitamt zu warten, ob die was für mich haben kostet mehr als bei Q zu sein. Ich wünsche allen die dort sind viel Glück. M.b


----------



## Teleton (19 Juni 2012)

> aber ich habe jetzt einen tollen Nebenjob bekommen


Als Mietmaul?


----------



## Goblin (19 Juni 2012)

Wessen Brot ich ess,dessen Lied ich sing...


----------



## Hippo (19 Juni 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Als Mietmaul?


 
pssssst - im Familienrecht haben wir so immer die Anwälte bezeichnet ... *duckflitzundwech*


----------



## Teleton (19 Juni 2012)

> pssssst - im Familienrecht haben wir so immer die Anwälte bezeichnet ... .


Ich dachte die nennt man Ferkelstecher.

Mietmaul kann auch ein Nichtjurist sein siehe http://mundmische.de/bedeutung/19791-Mietmaul


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juni 2012)

Ach.. bei denem Mundart wird aber ein Ferkelstecher anders bezeichnet  Und das will man doch keinem Anwalt nachsagen oder?? 

http://mundmische.de/bedeutung/21475-Ferkelstecher

Mod/edit: Ben, Jetzt wirds OT. Bitte zurückhalten!!!  ...BT/Mod


----------



## Teleton (19 Juni 2012)

> Ach.. bei denem Mundart wird aber ein Ferkelstecher anders bezeichnet  Und das will man doch keinem Anwalt nachsagen oder??


Keine Ahnung was Anwälte in ihrer Freizeit machen.
Ich dachte allerdings an das hier:
http://www.zeno.org/Wander-1867/A/Ferkelstecher


----------



## Megger1986 (19 Juni 2012)

So langsam sollten die Leute doch merken das sie nur auf wiederstand stoßen und das sinkende Schiff nicht mehr zu retten ist.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> http://www.zeno.org/Wander-1867/A/Ferkelstecher
> 
> 
> > Sogenannte Winkeladvocaten, welche vor den Untergerichten die kleinen Processe führen (die Ferkel stechen), während die Advocaten vor dem Landgerichte die grossen (die erwachsenen Schweine) stechen.


Wusste gar nicht, dass es das gibt! Das sind dann im Strafrecht von Amts wegen so zu sagen die Amtsanwälte gegenüber den Sau/Eberstechern, den Staatsanwälten.


----------



## Hippo (19 Juni 2012)

OT kann ich auch ... (Die Themen hier sind oft ernst genug)

Wer wars?


----------



## elsor (20 Juni 2012)

Manuela1978 schrieb:


> Wenn ich de Müll hier lese wird mir schlecht, Da meldet man irgendwo an, ist zu bräsig sich die Agb durch zulesen sucht dann Fehler beim Betreiber der Webseite statt der eigenen Dummheit nach zukommen. Da wird Musik elegal gedownloadet, dann kommt das böse Erwachen und andere sind schuld. Setzt doch einfach Euer Gehirn ein bevor irgend etwas macht. Der Kopfist doch nicht nur dafür da um sich die Haare zu kämmen.Einfach mal begreifen das im Internet nicht alles Umsonst ist.
> Es sind wahrscheinlich immer die gleichen Bratärsche die den ganzen Tag am Compuer sitzen nur Müll produzieren.
> Ich werde mich hier im Forum abmelden,scheint alles geistig unterbelichtet zu sein


 
Na liebe "Manuela" VON WELCHER FIRMA BISSE DENN???
Ah ja, man hat dich schon entlarvt Qiones Marktforschung..  danke irie 
Bei dem Vokabular wuerde ich empfehlen erstmal ne benimmschule zu besuchen aternativ auch eine seminar in eurer firma "wie manipuliere ich unauffällig"


----------



## Wilde-Waage (24 Juni 2012)

Ups, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet? Wollte mich doch nur mal belesen, was es für Betrügereien bei e-bay gibt und evtl. meinen Senf dazugeben  und nu???


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2012)

In einem Forum in dem U-Boote und sonstige Maulwürfe ziemlich schnell enttarnt werden ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Juni 2012)

Mietmäuler - da ist mir der Fall der "Gerichtsreporterin" Gisela M. ganz aktuell in Kopf, die die Abzocke mit der Referenzkundenmasche durch Euroweb sehr fleißig schönredet:

http://gerichtsreporterin.wordpress.com/tag/euroweb/page/2/

Nebelwolf


----------



## Mokdo (27 Juli 2012)

Wer als Interviewer Zuhause arbeiten will braucht dafür keine 39,00 € an eine Firma mit Sitz in London zahlen. Man gibt Zb. in Googel "Interviewer gesucht " ein und erhält massenweise Stellenangebote als Interviewer.

Oder man geht auf die Seite der Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Marktforscher. Dort sieht man eine   Liste  von Marktforschungsinstituten kostenlos und braucht keine 39,00 € Gebühr dafür zu zahlen.
http://www.adm-ev.de/index.php?id=startseite

Und das noch zum Schluss


"Wer von einem Marktforschungsinstitut gebeten wird, an einem Forschungsprojekt als Produkttester oder Testkäufer mitzuwirken, muss dafür in keiner Weise finanziell in Vorleistung treten", betont Erich Wiegand, Geschäftsführer des ADM, und bezweifelt, dass es durch das Angebot der Qeex Internetdienste Ltd. überhaupt zu einer Vermittlung von Interessenten als Produkttester oder Testkäufer an Marktforschungsinstitute kommt.
http://www.marktforschung.de/inform...or-der-internetseite-qiones-marktforschungde/


----------

